# Datsun 120Y Engine Details



## amen (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anybody know where ALL of the Welsh Plugs are located on a Datsun 120Y Engine.

I had to replace 1 on the lefthand side of the engine under the Inlet & Exhaust manifold and I got my wife to buy me a set with the view of replacing ALL of them and the set consisted of 5. (3 x 35mm, 1 x 40mm & 1 x 45mm)

I have located 3 of them under the mainifolds which are the same size, (35mm) I believe there is 1 on the back of the head (45mm) and there is still 1 left (40mm) and I do NOT know where that one goes.

CAN ANYONE PLEASE CONFIRM what I have written re the one in the HEAD IS CORRECT and where is the OTHER ONE LOCATED?


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

is there not one onthe block (covered by the back plate) need to remove the gearbox, flywheel etc to see it


----------

